# Do you qualify for new LTO 10 year Drivers License?



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

In order to get the new 10 year License; *any holder of a professional or nonprofessional driver's license who has not committed any violation of Republic Act No. 4136 and other traffic laws, rules and regulations during the five (5)-year period shall be entitled to a renewal of such license for ten (10) *years, subject to the restrictions as may be imposed by the LTO
SOURCE: Republic Act No. 10930

TEXT: _LTO_<space>VEHICLE<space>[plate number of your vehicle] and send to _2600_. 

Example: LTO VEHICLE ABC123 then ext to 2600 and wait for your reply.

Mayhuliba didn't work
SOURCE: May Huli Ba


----------



## freebiefan (Nov 11, 2020)

I was hoping to get this when I recently renewed my licence but my local LTO office told me they were only giving out 5 year licences... I have barely driven here in Philippines for past 5 years therefor certainly have no outstanding violations. Is the 10 year really achievable. ?


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

freebiefan said:


> I was hoping to get this when I recently renewed my licence but my local LTO office told me they were only giving out 5 year licences... I have barely driven here in Philippines for past 5 years therefor certainly have no outstanding violations. Is the 10 year really achievable. ?


My wife is about to renew her drivers license & LTO told her the 10 year licenses are to start this week before Nov 1, 2021. Told her she can apply 60 days prior to the expiration and she could get the 10 years if she has no record of traffic violations which she don't.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

LTO to begin issuing driver's license with 10-year validity on Oct. 28 
October 27, 2021 

Aside from the old requirements, the LTO has also added a new one which requires *renewal applicants to undergo the agency's comprehensive driver's exam. The exam can be done face-to-face or online at portal.lto.gov.ph*

SOURCE: LTO to begin issuing driver's license with 10-year validity on Oct. 28


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

I opened that LTO site https://portal.lto.gov.ph
:
One need not be renewing ones PI Drivers License to register with the LTO. I just registered, input selections for SMS messages to be sent, viewed my driving record, etc. Ensure you click on the blue box - validate cell phone number so it allows you to select SMS notifications.


----------

